# Forum Post Notifications



## signalguys (Jul 27, 2012)

I have my profile setup so I get notified immediately when others reply to a post I make or one I subscribe to.

My email address is entered correctly, why do I not get the notifications?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 27, 2012)

Chris, afternoon,   I hear by the grapevine, the forum is currently experiencing a problem with notifications..... Don't know how much fact there is to that.....   Stand by.... "Service will be restored as soon as possible" ..  sound familiar ???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.....  Dave


----------



## signalguys (Aug 11, 2012)

Has the notifications been fixed?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 11, 2012)

Go back to your posts and resubscribe and see if that fixes the problem for you - if not let us know


----------



## signalguys (Aug 11, 2012)

I resubscribed to this one. Please reply and I will see if I get the notification.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 13, 2012)

Testing


----------



## signalguys (Aug 13, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Testing



Nope. No email notification that you replied to my post. Same for the other replies to my other posts.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 13, 2012)

Send a PM to one of the Admin team to see if they can help you


----------



## daveomak (Aug 13, 2012)

Am I a day late here ???  When you answer a thread, do you have "e-mail notification" *on* in the box ??


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 13, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Am I a day late here ???  When you answer a thread, do you have "e-mail notification" *on* in the box ??


Dave, when you subscribe to a thread you can set up different ways to be notified that someone replied to the thread, one way is email to your personal email.


----------



## signalguys (Aug 14, 2012)

Still not working.

Does it work for y'all?


----------

